# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή > Σταντ-παιχνιδότοποι. >  Τα σταντ του Στάθη !!!

## stathis

θα σασ παρουσιασω 2 σταντ τα οποια χρισιμοποιει ο  s t a t h i s για να κανει τις σκανταλιες του και τον καλοπισμο του.

----------


## Antigoni87

Σούπερ και τα 2!! Ειδικά τα ξύλα του πρώτου, πολύ μου αρέσουν  ::

----------


## Kostas297

Πειράζει που δεν καταλαβαίνω τι βλέπω στο δεύτερο;;
Φαίνεται ενδιαφέρον! Θέλω φώτο κι από άλλες γωνίες!  ::

----------

